# Another DEF Story



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

It doesn't appear to be from any of the hoses but the small return line on the left might be suspect.

1) pump housing failure. Doubt the screws holding it are loose.
2) pump oring failure where it attaches to the tank.
3) big hold down nut loose.

No certain order.

OG pump or was it replaced?


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the reply
So after cleaning and replace no leak after30 min running in driveway.
I hear the pump coming on and building pressure then stops. After 5-10 it runs again for 15 or 20 seconds and shuts off again.
Trying to make sense of the readings cleared P249D Error a few times and coming back after nox2 replace.
EGT bank 250-320 idling 1-2-3 similar EGT4 -40 ?? NOx Pst and Pre seem to hover -100?
I guess next step can be to swap pump between cars and see if problem follows the pump.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Surprised it isn't leaking. It will probably come back. That was a lot of crystalized def.
Clear the code then do a def quality test.
You might want to verify the def nozzle is spraying.

If you have Gretio you can rest the nox sensors.

3 egt's.
#4 might be egr temp.


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

NOx sensors will show a negative reading, usually, until they are hot enough to calibrate and read properly. They electrically heat themselves up a bit at first but the whole system needs to reach a certain temp before they heat up fully. I know on Cummins engines they wake up around 450-500F EGT, the negative number changes for about a minute then it reads the true NOx ppm. Driving it will cause it to reach that system temp pretty quickly and they will calibrate. Sitting idle in a driveway from when the system was cold will take quite some time, if it reaches it at all on our engines.

EGT4.... it could be the PM sensor, maybe? Torque doesn't quite have the right PIDs for this engine so using the defaults can be wonky. I also recommend gretio if you want to do your own work on this car.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Great info guys... I do have Gretio .
How can I see if the nozzle is spraying?
I can swap nozzle and pump from other car to test ... Make sense?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Best way would be remove it from the pipe and do a reductant quantity test with the app, it will force it to spray without the engine running. You are supposed to use a graduated container to see how much comes out in a certain amount of time but I don't know what the quantity is supposed to be. You could also use the app to put it into a service regeneration and then watch the NOx numbers. If 2 is lower than 1 then it is spraying.

I'd personally start by removing it and testing. Hopefully no bolts break on you.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Car has been in central Florida whole life so no rust even exhaust is still clean so hopeful.
I will get car back on stands after work and try those tests.
Weird how this failed after driving 8 hours without shutting it off towing my motorcycle on trailer from NC with the cruise on 78mph .. Seems like regen heaven  
Thank you again and I will update when done.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Gretio might have a def pump on command. Not 100% sure.

IMHO, I'd clear the codes and do the reductant test.
The p249d low flow was most likely from the mystery leak.

My concern is any residual def in the injector might be crystalized and not allowing it to spray.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you! I will try that and update after work... 
So on your tag line .... when does that come to mind Cool hand Luke or GnR quote ?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Detrious said:


> Best way would be remove it from the pipe and do a reductant quantity test with the app, it will force it to spray without the engine running. You are supposed to use a graduated container to see how much comes out in a certain amount of time but I don't know what the quantity is supposed to be. You could also use the app to put it into a service regeneration and then watch the NOx numbers. If 2 is lower than 1 then it is spraying.
> 
> I'd personally start by removing it and testing. Hopefully no bolts break on you.


You don't really need to measure tbh.

As long as it makes nice clicky puffs and isn't overly drippy you are good to go.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

502scs said:


> Thank you! I will try that and update after work...
> So on your tag line .... when does that come to mind Cool hand Luke or GnR quote ?


Lol. Movie first then gnr.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Ok had crazy couple of weeks at work.
After the tests that you guys recommended it looked like the spray was sparse.
So I replaced the pump and injector both also new Blue Def platinum.
Any way to force a quality test and see results like PPM using torque Gretio etc. ?
No codes at all now but still doing countdown is still going on after 25 miles again today.
I am at 22 miles and 13 miles from my chevy dealer so unless I can fix it sitting still in the driveway I am forced to the dealer...
I am out of ideas ...
.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Scroll down to #13

Clear as many codes as you can. Sometimes active codes can cause it to not complete or start.









Help me I'm new: P2002


This is the first spot I found to start post. 2014 Cruze diesel 2.0. I have the 5 volume dealer service guide from Helm publishing. They have absolutely nothing on the Diesel Particulate filter! The index only lists regen enable and service regen...I had an issue with the Charge Tube (plastic...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

No codes since the Nox sensor replacement. Have started it about 10 time since then and driving 50 miles or so at 65 and now 55 limit ...
I forced a regen today which appeared to actively run and complete during my test drive.
No stored or active codes only the poor DEF quality and countdown.

I really love both of my Cruze Diesels however when you realize that there is NO way to recover from something as silly as an emissions issue to the point of being stranded or throw 1000s to dealer with a perfectly fine running car it make me furious ... I need a shady diesel mechanic and a sawsall I think


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Run the Reductant System Malfunction test with the app, it's basically a regen but it will allow it to reset after a repair to the SCR system. I had to do it after replacing my DEF tank header module to get it to finally act right.


----------



## wfountain (Apr 22, 2016)

So this test will actually allow a reset of the countdown if no errors are read?


----------



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea, after the repair is done and the codes are inactive the warning message might still be on the dash. That is what this test is supposed to clear. I don't know why it doesn't automatically get rid of the countdown when the problem no longer exists though.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Well so far no codes but after 2 Reductant System Malfunction tests it still wont clear the count down. Followed steps again ans made sure no new dtc's and running again now.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

Last attempt ran 35 minutes. So I shut it down for the night ....


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

U might want to make sure the def pump isn't leaking.

U might also try resetting the nox sensor with Gretio. Total guess here.

I'm surprised the def quality test isn't removing the count down. Is saying it is passing the test?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Next time try a service regen. 
If it completes that then try the def quality test.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> U might want to make sure the def pump isn't leaking.
> 
> U might also try resetting the nox sensor with Gretio. Total guess here.
> 
> I'm surprised the def quality test isn't removing the count down. Is saying it is passing the test?


I will re-run it in a few minutes after this last service reset finishes if no go
Thanks


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Next time try a service regen.
> If it completes that then try the def quality test.


Can I do a service regen in the driveway or do I need to be on the road?
I have good MX+ BT and Torque Pro and Gretio


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

502scs said:


> Can I do a service regen in the driveway or do I need to be on the road?
> I have good MX+ BT and Torque Pro and Gretio


Driveway. Hood up and plenty of ventilation cause it does get hot.


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> Driveway. Hood up and plenty of ventilation cause it does get hot.


Ok all the above ... Regen complete .. bit of a cool down period then Def said test complete successful.
Still no codes but still warning and count down.
Maybe it will go away on the 10-15 mile drive to dealer ... LOL
Thanks for the help !


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

502scs said:


> Ok all the above ... Regen complete .. bit of a cool down period then Def said test complete successful.
> Still no codes but still warning and count down.
> Maybe it will go away on the 10-15 mile drive to dealer ... LOL
> Thanks for the help !


It can take a few tries and can be difficult to clear.

I did find this for duramax motors but the emissions are the same.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

502scs said:


> Ok all the above ... Regen complete .. bit of a cool down period then Def said test complete successful.
> Still no codes but still warning and count down.
> Maybe it will go away on the 10-15 mile drive to dealer ... LOL
> Thanks for the help !


I got the countdown of death once after I had an issue with fuel injector. It went away after like 10 miles. Get out on the freeway and put 10-20 miles on it to see if it clears up. These cars love freeway.


----------

